# Be aware if you buy a Thermoworks Billows...



## Big Grouch (Jul 1, 2021)

I decided to try a Thermoworks Billows for my 18.5 WSM smoker. I contacted Thermoworks to see what exactly I needed, of course it won't work with my Thermoworks Smoke. Have to have the Smoke X2, X4 or Signals, I bought the X2. The Billows and the X2 need a 12 volt AC, USB-C adapter. They didn't tell me it doesn't come with what I bought after I asked what I needed. Also, it doesn't seem to be easily available locally, not at Best Buy, didn't even see it on Amazon. It appears it will plug into a power supply that won't even power it, must be 12 volts AC.  It's only $12 from Thermoworks, and it seems it might be included with the Signals, but now I'm waiting for one to get delivered and it's messing up my cook this weekend.
I have no issues with Thermoworks products, my blended extended family has lots of their products, just a little disappointed on them not including a needed item to make this setup work.
Just my two cents, I'll report back on how well this setup works.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 1, 2021)

Not sure why they market the Billows that way, there must be a reason. When I bought mine I got the Billows Kit. I've only tried it once, a dry run on the 14 WSM though I bought it to do overnight cooks on the 18 WSM.
When you finally get it lined out I'm sure you're going to like it.


----------



## Big Grouch (Jul 1, 2021)

The Thermoworks customer service woman told me the only kit was the Billows and Signals, for a bunch more money. Bluetooth has been good enough for the last few years, I didn't feel I needed Wifi.


----------



## FFchampMT (Jul 1, 2021)

The 12v power adapter came with my Signals to charge/power it. The same one works with billows, it comes with a USB c splitter.


----------



## M104 (Jun 21, 2022)

I measured the voltage coming out of the supplied USB type A power-supply and it is 12v DC, not AC.

Now I use a Poyiccot USB C Screw Terminal adapter and can feed it 12VDC, from a battery, a generator, etc.  

I 'm using an used/old auxiliary battery out of a Mercedes, hooked-up to a float-charger/conditioner, as the supplied 12V USB  power-supply is now dead.

:-) neil


----------



## Marknmd (Jun 22, 2022)

I bought my Billows at least two years ago.  As I recall, it originally required a Signals device, but they changed the firmware in the Smoke X devices to work with Billows.  I don't have a Signals - only the Smoke X4.  Everything I needed for it to work with the Smoke X was included.  It's easy to get confused and think you can make it work with any USB powered cable/plug, but it requires a AC wall jack and a 12 volt wall adapter, meaning it requires 12 volts.  And it was included.  What is relatively new is the li-Ion battery which is sold separately and eliminates the need for the 12 volt adapter and the extension to a wall jack.  This means you can run it anywhere (e.g. middle of nowhere).  It's great because it eliminates a lot of cables and makes things very simple.  I don't use it often, but it's nice for all night cooks.


----------

